# Can someone help me find out how old my Montgomery Ward Hawthorne bike is?



## .M. (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I got this bike yesterday and I was wondering how old it is. Part of the sticker that has the serial # on it was worn off so all I could read on it was ?-30401R-67. There was also a number by the back wheel, that was J284932. There was a circled SE above that, I don't know what it stands for. Here is a picture of the "badge" on the front of the bike: 




Here are 2 pictures of the bike itself:







I would appreciate any help I can get. Thanks!


----------



## Rcycle (Sep 10, 2018)

.M. said:


> Hi, I got this bike yesterday and I was wondering how old it is. Part of the sticker that has the serial # on it was worn off so all I could read on it was ?-30401R-67. There was also a number by the back wheel, that was J284932. There was a circled SE above that, I don't know what it stands for. Here is a picture of the "badge" on the front of the bike: View attachment 503094
> 
> Here are 2 pictures of the bike itself:
> View attachment 503095
> ...



J is 1971 and second digit is a 1 not a L  also the SE stands for Snider Enterprises they were  frame makers


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 15, 2018)

Rcycle said:


> J is 1971 and second digit is a 1 not a L  also the SE stands for Snider Enterprises they were  frame makers



Wow Rcycle, enlighten us with your Snyder knowledge! No one's been able to figure out any dates after they dropped the reverse year stamp in '56.


----------

